# fiberglass insulation for dishwasher



## fetzer85 (Dec 4, 2009)

Wife and I were at Sears a few nights ago and came across a very nice Kenmore Elite ULTRA WASH dishwasher on sale. (model# 665.1393) It was a floor model and was discontinued, marked down from $949 to $285. My wife has really wanted one w/ a steel tub, top rack sprayer, etc. so at this price we couldn't resist. My only question is whether or not it's supposed to have the fiberglass wrap around it. When we used to have a dishwasher it was a cheaper model w/ a plastic tub and it had the fiberglass wrap. I wasn't sure if the steel tubs don't use one and instead just use the thin black rubber coating, or if maybe it didn't come w/ it because it was a floor model. I read through the installation guide and found no mention of it or any pictute reference. If it is supposed to have one do you think I can buy one from lowes/hd? Thanks

John


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Some units are internally insulated but additional insulation wouldn't hurt.


----------



## hardwareman (Oct 9, 2010)

insulation is for sound proofing only. Some dishwashers use them and some do not. I wouldn't worry about it


----------



## Deja-vue (Mar 24, 2013)

My Dishwasher came with Insulation, but I wanted it quieter, added some R 12 on top and some Side, and it actually worked.
Get out some Duct-Tape to attached it and stuff it back in.
Cheers,


----------



## paul100 (Aug 29, 2009)

I went to the sears parts website and entered your model number. it came back with 21 different dishwashers. you need to add some more numbers to the model number you posted. I did randomly check two of them and both that i looked at had fiberglass insulation listed as a part. Here is the link to the different dishwashers that start with your model number.
http://parts.sears.com/partsdirect/part-model/6651393?shdMod=665.1393


----------

